# FTPServer Mounten mit curlftpfs



## nfsmw15 (25. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

da ich nichts in Google oder hier im Forum über mein Problem finde, hoffe ich das mir geholfen wird wenn ich ein neues Thema erstelle.

Also es geht sich um folgendes:
Ich habe einen Root Server auf dem Debian 6.0.6 läuft dazu habe ich 2TB FTP-Backupspace. Jetzt wollte ich mittels curlftpfs den Backupspace in mein System einbinden, da ich mit einem Bash Script  gewisse ordner auslesen lasse um die darin enthaltenen *.tar.gz Backups wieder in mein System einspielen kann. 
Ich habe diese Anleitung genutzt um curlftpfs einzurichten: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/curlftpfs

Jetzt bekomme ich aber wenn ich versuche mit dem befehl mv die Datein zu verschieben in den Ordner immer die Meldung Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden. Laut df -h ist der FTP Server aber gemountet.


----------



## erik s. (26. Februar 2013)

Mag ja sein dass er gemountet ist, aber vielleicht hast du keine Rechte den entsprechenden Ordner zu öffnen (x), zu lesen (r) oder in ihn zu schreiben (w). Willst du mit mv Dateien VOM Server holen oder ZUM Server verschieben?


----------



## nfsmw15 (26. Februar 2013)

Ich möchte zum Server schrieben. Ich benutze den user root und der Ordner hat die rechte 0755
Aber das komische ist das eine Datei in dem Ordner erstellt wird mit dem richtigem Namen die die 0Byte hat. Wenn ich mit cd /backup auf den gemounteten Ordner gehe komme ich drauf und kann auch den befehl ls ausführen ohne Fehlermeldung  und ich habe auch schon versucht mit dem Befehl "ftp 'host'" was auf den Server zu laden das Funktioniert


----------



## erik s. (27. Februar 2013)

Also wenn ich die Anleitung von ubuntuusers.de Schritt für Schritt befolge, klappt das auf Anhieb.
Das Anlegen bzw. Abspeichern von Daten dauert bei mir allerdings deutlich länger (2-3 Sekunden), als erwartet.
Vielleicht siehst du die Anleitung nochmal durch, ob du irgendwas vergessen hast.

Ist /etc/fuse.conf für alle leseberechtigt?
Hast du deinen Benutzer der Gruppe fuse hinzugefügt?


----------

